# Working in Al Moosa Tower 2- Where should I live?



## SRM336 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

I have just accepted a job and will be working at Al Moosa Tower 2 in Dubai. I have a few questions that hopefully someone could answer for me....

I will be moving with my new wife (getting married this weekend!) and will be looking for a 1 bedroom apartment. 


1. If I want to live close enough to work where it only takes me 10 minutes to get there, what are some places that I should consider renting? I am looking to spend anywhere from 45,000 uae - 60,000 uae PER YEAR...if that's possible. 

2. If its possible to find an apartment that close to work, how is the area? Will there be enough entertainment within a few minutes drive, or will I have to drive far to enjoy life outside of work? We don't drink, but we like to enjoy the social life. 

3. Once we get settled in, would 13,000 uae per month be enough for expenses such as food, utilities, and other random things??? I understand this question all depends on how each person lives, but generally speaking, any input would be very helpful. 

4. After narrowing down my possible apartment areas to 2 or 3, how long will it take me to move in? That is, how long before I begin work should I plan on coming to Dubai in order to get my living arrangements straightened out? 

Also, will it be hard to find work for my wife when we get there? She is a chemistry major, right out of college with a few months of working experience doing clinical research in the United States? 

Thanks for your input, it is greatly appreciated. 

Sam


----------

